# vektorgrafik verkleinern



## helga (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab gerade ein Problem mit einer transparenten Vektografik.
Wenn ich die Grafik verkleinere, so wirkt diese verwaschen.
Die Qualität müsste beim verkleinern doch besser werden??!!

Gruß
Helga


----------



## PEZ (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo Helga
Wenn du mit einer echten Vektorgrafik arbeitest, dann verändert sich die Qualität überhaubt nicht. Sie bleibt immer gleich. Allerdings wäre dann Photoshop nicht das richtige Programm (sondern Freehand, Illustrator, CorelDraw etc). 
Ich vermute du meinst ein ehemaliges Vektorbild, das in ein Pixelbild gewandelt wurde. In diesem Fall muss ich dich leider entäuschen. Kleiner ist nicht gleich besser, denn genau wie das Programm beim hochrechnen Informationen "dazu erfindet", so muss er ja auch Informationen (also Pixel) löschen beim verkleinern. Dadurch wirken stark verkleinerte Strichzeichnungen eben unscharf. Am besten du scannst die Vorlage einfach nochmal kleiner neu ein


----------



## helga (17. Juni 2003)

hi,

danke für den Hinweis. In Freehand konnte ich die Grafik problemlos verkleinern

Gruß
Helga


----------

